# Anyone here own a IMI Baby Eagle in 9mm?



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

For those of you that have one of these, have any of you played around with what type ammo performs the best with regard to accuracy? 
115g,124g,147g 

What shoots the most accurate in terms of grain,brand name etc.......

Anyone????


----------



## Dingo (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the BE in 9mm, and I love it!

Anyways... I have only shot WWB and a few Blazers thru it... They are 115 gr rounds(I think) and they seem to feed good and are somewhat accurate(may be myself learning the weapon).. I also have some WinClean rounds and rem HP that I haven't tried yet..

BTW.. I would just buy and try to see what you and your gun like!!:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------

